# Ultegra 6700 / 6800 left arm compatible? Stages power meter



## ketiljo

Hi

I have a Ultegra 6700 Stages power meter. I'd like to change the chainset to the new Ultegra 6800 but I don't want to replace the power meter. So the question is: are the left arms compatible? 

I know the 6800 is 11-speed, but many report that it shouldn't be a problem to use this with a 10-speed drivetrain.


----------



## spdntrxi

good question.. I was actually thinking of doing the opposite.. getting the stages 6800 left arm and putting it on my wifes' bike which has 6750. I will upgrade the drive side later... maybe a call to stages is in order.


----------



## ketiljo

These guys say that the 6800 arm can be used with 6700 as well: STAGES Power Crank Ultegra 6800 / 6700 GREY - 700

So I guess it is ok.


----------



## bikingmeditation

ketiljo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Ultegra 6700 Stages power meter. I'd like to change the chainset to the new Ultegra 6800 but I don't want to replace the power meter. So the question is: are the left arms compatible?
> 
> I know the 6800 is 11-speed, but many report that it shouldn't be a problem to use this with a 10-speed drivetrain.


The safest: [email protected]


----------



## VKW

Yes all the hollowtech II crank arms are compatible. 

I have the dura ace 9000 stages. Every once in a while, i'll put it on my 2nd bike that has 105 5600 cranks.


----------



## TysonCook

I bought the stages shimano 105 arm (5700/5750) and it works fine with my Shimano Ultegra 6600SL crankset.

They both are 175mm

They both weigh the ~same (210.3gm vs 200.2gm - stages vs Ultegra 6600SL)

Hope this helps.





VKW said:


> Yes all the hollowtech II crank arms are compatible.
> 
> I have the dura ace 9000 stages. Every once in a while, i'll put it on my 2nd bike that has 105 5600 cranks.


----------



## philippe459

Same for me... I bought the Stages 6800 arm for my 6700 Crankset and it fits perfectly (Using 6700 Fixing Bolt). Stages did a very good job with this product, buy with confidence.


----------



## TricrossRich

philippe459 said:


> Same for me... I bought the Stages 6800 arm for my 6700 Crankset and it fits perfectly (Using 6700 Fixing Bolt). Stages did a very good job with this product, buy with confidence.


Same set up here... Love my Stages.


----------

